# Heart Hurts When Sleeping On My Left Side



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone experienced this? When you're sleeping on your left side, sometimes, during the middle of the night, or in the morning, you'll have a sharp pain in that area (I don't know if it's the actual heart or the muscles or the ribs) but it really woke me up today at like 9AM and I felt like WTF WAS GOING ON? It just scared me a bit. I'm only 21, although I am only 115 pounds, and 5'9" in heigh, although I doubt that has anything to do with it.

Has anyone experienced this??


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, it was probably caused by the anxiety.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

That's probably nothing important.Occasionally i feel those sharp pains myself.But for you to know for sure,you can always ask a doctor for an ECG


----------



## amyg (Jul 19, 2012)

' timestamp= said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone experienced this? When you're sleeping on your left side, sometimes, during the middle of the night, or in the morning, you'll have a sharp pain in that area (I don't know if it's the actual heart or the muscles or the ribs) but it really woke me up today at like 9AM and I felt like WTF WAS GOING ON? It just scared me a bit. I'm only 21, although I am only 115 pounds, and 5'9" in heigh, although I doubt that has anything to do with it.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this??


I suffered depersonalization and a series of bouts with trans global amnesia-I was referred to a cardiologist and they found I had an atrial septal defect (a whole in the heart that should close during the first two years of development) It has closed and I know longer derpersonalize-I kind of miss it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

if it's scaring you you should mention it to your dr, especially if it happens alot. maybe be as little as needing some stress help or physical therapy, but if you've got a doc it's best to rule out something more serious


----------

